# Vomiting, diarrhea, fever in 12 month old *PLEASE READ!*



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm trying to decide if I need to take my 12 month old to urgent care or wait til tomorrow see if he gets better. He's had 6 explosive, runny poops today (usually a once a day kinda guy). He vomited up his milk this morning and also about an hour ago. He's hardly eaten anything today and he's a big eater usually. He had a fever (anal) of 102.4, but it went down to 100.2 after a bit of tylenol.

I can't tell if he's peeing, honestly. I've got him in disposables instead of our usual cloth because he's pooping through everything I've got clean. He poops so often that the 'sposies never get "squishy" like they usually do when they're wet, because he's pooped and I can't tell if there is pee in them too.

He's also been sleeping almost all day today. He's hardly awake more than 45 minutes before he wants to sleep again.

I can't get into our regular doctor today. He's napping now, so I'm trying to decide what to do before he wakes up.


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

Also, I pump for my twins and usually get enough for 8 ounces a day each for them and whole milk the rest of the time. I've been giving him everything I pump today though. He's vomited it all back up.


----------



## welsh (Feb 14, 2007)

Put a piece of toilet paper in the sposie and then you'll know if he'd peeing.
You said he's sleeping lots, how is he when he's awake? Happy in himself, lethargic?
Hugs Mama, it's so stressful when they're sick and you have to decide if it's Doc worthy


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

That sounds normal. I'd keep him in a quiet, calm place, maybe give him a book or even a kid movie if he's awake but otherwise let him nurse and sleep however he wants.

Do you have any Arnica and vit. c. tablets? Hylands sells both at Walmart and most natural food stores.

Please consider researching the Tylenol threads on mothering and trying a different pain reliever. If you're worried about fever, you could try lukewarm washcloths or even a tepid bath.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

I would take him in if the fever persists longer than 48 hours and isn't relieved by medication, or if his can't keep anything at all down for more than 6 hours. The main concern is that he'll become dehydrated.

We were at ER last week and there were several families dealing with a similar situation and the triage nurse gave them a cup of pedialyte and a syringe and instructed the parents to give the baby 5ms (about a tsp) every five minutes. She told them to continue this so long as the babe tolerates it, and if the babe vomits, then to wait ten minutes and start the process again.

Hope he's feeling better soon!


----------

